# Average PPR timeline after ADR submission for AIPP application



## GR123 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,
Good morning!
May I know the average PPR timeline after ADR submission?
I submitted my PR application on 25th Feb, and yesterday I have updated the ADR documents online (Secure Login method).

Thanks


----------

